# Female composers/mp3s



## ArtemisofEphesus (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi everyone (long time since I was here last...),

I'm in yr 12 in high school at the moment, and doing this subject called extension II english, which is all based around writing a major creative work. (This actually does have a point for being in this forum, just bear with me.) I've been playing around with ideas and one of the things I've been thinking about is writing into the gaps of female composers from the classical/romatic era or maybe even before (Hildegard von Bingen, etc), kind of like writing a biography but in a narrative way. If anyone's ever read Possession: A Romance by AS Byatt, you'll know what I mean. 

So obviously I need research and I need music to base my writing on. It's no good writing about some composer if you don't have an idea of their style of composition and the way they manipulate music. Plus, I'm planning on basing my structure around certain pieces that reflect the mood or tone or events throughout the work. So I'm wondering - does anyone know where I can get free mp3s from the internet that I can listen to? I've searched it a bit, but I haven't found much as yet.

Suggestions or links would be much appreciated!
Thanks,
~jo


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

For example?

- Maria Szymanowska - You can find works of hers on a CD called 'l'école polonaise de piano', that I've got at home, and that I'll find you somewhere on the net;

Perhaps you can download something here for $0.89 :

http://www.amazon.com/Maria-Szymano...sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=dmusic&qid=1225630513&sr=8-4

or listen a song here on Youtube:






- Clara Schuman, available everywhere;










- Maria Theresia Von Paradis, the greatest of all, who can be found easily (just ask Mr. Loochaazee by private message! )


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A tiny bit past the proper romantic period, but how about Amy Beach?






This link has a bit of biographical info at the beginning as well as the music.

There are probably mp3's all over for her as well.


----------

